# TV hidden in ceiling?



## themechanic007 (Aug 6, 2008)

What i want is a TV in my bedroom but no TV in my bedroom....lol
I know they sell ready made stuff to do this but does anyone have any DIY ideas for doing this- 
Mine would be relativly light just a 19-23 inch flat screen....
Im thinking springs could pull it up and just an acuater to push it down, does that sound possible?
Would a TV be ok up in an attic in summer?

Whatcha think?


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I'd be a little concerned about the heat unless your attic doesn't get too hot. I know mine is well over 100 in the summer time. As for the springs, I'd have some concern about shock to the television using those unless you can figure a way to have the actuator slow the spring mechanism. It will also significantly reduce the life of the springs to be "stretched" most of the time. You'd probably have an easier solution building a cabinet of some kind with a platform that raises and lowers to hide the television.


----------



## Tweegs (Sep 8, 2007)

Out of curiosity, if the TV were in the ceiling, where would you put the cable box, DVD player etc.? And what of all the wiring?
How would you actually hide the TV when not in use?
How would you modify the trusses/joists for the roof/ceiling?

My opinion, but you might want to give this a little more thought.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I've used these TV lifts, and there are many that can be hidden in cabinets, walls, have remote keypads, very quiet.


----------



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

I agree with frankp. Build a cabinet for the tv. that way you could insulate the cabinet from the heat in the attic (solves the heat problem), and you could dry wall the bottom of the cabinet to really hide the tv in the ceiling. I wouldn't worry about the wiring so much. you can always figure that out. as far as the cable box goes (if you have one), just make space for it in the cabinet (could do the same for a dvd player if desired). you could also put the whole thing on a motor switch next to the bed. that would require a little more thought and maybe introduce a fire hazard with the motor. I am no expert with motors so i am just throwing that out there. but I think it can be done, and is a sweet idea. Good Luck!


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Outwater.com sells the mechanical hardware for those setups too. The Outwater catalog is like the bible for those hard to find cabinet things. 1170 pages of wholesome goodness.


----------



## Tweegs (Sep 8, 2007)

With Cabnetmans link it makes a lot more sense to me now.
I had invisioned lying in bed staring up at the ceiling to watch TV. Just couldn't wrap my mind around how you would pull that off without some serious rework on the ceiling. Dropping down vertically would solve a lot of those issues. Gizzy for sure, but I think I would still hide the whole shootin' match in an armoire.


----------



## themechanic007 (Aug 6, 2008)

LOL...Tweegs, kinda like a mirrord ceiling....I would rather have it come out of an armoire or similer but dont have the room in my bedroom to do that....

Ya the springs arent needed i guess after looking around a lil, the cabinet sounds like the way to go-wit insulation to protect it from attic heat!

I will use drywall like was said here on the bottom to help conceal what ive done, as far as the Add on stuff, my cable box and TIVO are all i would need a place for and like was said i can fit them in the cabinet that drops down.
The wiring i have no concerns with.

The ceiling joists could be an issue i guess, i will have to research that a little bit i guess-ceiling joists are typicly 16"OC?? i have to look at which way there running and if i can fit the cabinet in between....

Thanks for the suggestions and links!!


----------



## Tweegs (Sep 8, 2007)

themechanic007 said:


> LOL...Tweegs, kinda like a mirrord ceiling....


Yep, that's why I had such a time with it :laughing:.

I _think_ the ceiling joists are 24"OC, could be wrong though, 24" sticks in my craw for something.


----------

